# Homemade Snow White



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Brilliant! What a great way to save money, and it looks just fine.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

That turned out great!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree it turned out great - are you going for the normal Snow White or a twisted Snow White? I could see a lot of potential for the twisted Snow White too - a little tearing of the dress and ragged sash for the waist?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

What a fabulous idea! It turned out great. Sometimes you search and search for the perfect dress and can't find it anywhere, so frustrating. Saved you alot of money and time if you had to make one.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Great dress, it turned out really good!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Even the Seven Dwarfs would approve of that! Great idea and execution, peewee.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

THanks Guys! Mommyto3 she is going to be a VERY twisted Snow Fright, here is the mask that will be worn with the costume and I have a black flip wig to go too:


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

i love the mask


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

WHOA! Didn't see that mask coming - I think your costume will turn out great! I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

That will be one F'd up costume! Creeeeepy!


----------

